# Spatula for barbecue and Iron pan



## da_mich* (Jun 1, 2021)

I made a spartula out of a old inox coffee machine. It´s nice for barbecue, burger and other things. The handle ist made out of smoked oak with mosaic pins. Maybe it´s interesting for someone here.


----------



## daveb (Jun 1, 2021)

Sweet.


----------



## Chips (Jun 2, 2021)

NIce! How's the flex on it? The mosaic pins add a nice touch.


----------



## da_mich* (Jun 2, 2021)

Thanks, the flex is high. it´s build out of 0,8mm inox steel. Next time i try it with a 1.0mm inox plate. This spartula was my first. It´s a prototype


----------

